# Rotating meat in the smoker??



## raven1911 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did my first smoke yesterday with 3 racks of ribs and a fantastic tritip. Noticed the bottom rack of ribs cooked too much as I didn't turn them or rotate them in the smoker. The tritip stayed on the bottom rack and cooked there the entire 3 hours and did very well. I guess my newbie question is, do you need to turn the meat? Do you also need to rotate the meat from higher racks to lower and vice versa? I decided to put this in the newbie forum and the general as well.


----------



## kookie (Jan 2, 2008)

I personal rotate my racks when I am smoking. I also turn whatever I am smoking on the racks. It tends to give me a more even smoke and cook. 

Just my personal preference.

Kookie


----------



## ba_loko (Jan 2, 2008)

raven, what kind of smoker are you using?  I have a side fire box and I rotate my meats, due to the fact that the heat is coming directly from the right side.  Without a doubt, the heat is higher towards the fire box.  If we know what you're cooking with, we may offer a more definitive answer.  We sure don't want to see you burn anything!


----------



## raven1911 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the GOSM upright propane smoker model 3405.  I really like it, so far.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 3, 2008)

Raven one of my smokers is the same as yours and I also rotate and change the grates around if full. All the heat starts at the bottom so thats why I do. I also rotate on the brinkman too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 3, 2008)

I really don't rotate mine, I have a GOSM too.I just keep my eye on the thermometer, when it'sdone, it's done. I mean like it isn't like they'll all get done at the same time. 12 hrs. for 1, 5 hrs for something else, 3 hrs for ABT'S, etc. So personally I don't see any reason to rotate. Just my 2 cents. I do flip them over.


----------



## flash (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a vertical GOSM and found with this smoker and the vent system that the higher racks are cooler, buy about 20Âº or so. I usually put the thicker cuts towards the bottom but have rotated the racks before also.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 3, 2008)

I do rotate as well due to the side with the firebox being slightly hotter.


----------



## fritz (Jan 3, 2008)

Raven, I have the same GOSM as you have and with the water pan full I do not see a big difference in the box temp. top to bottom. The boiling point of the water seems to keep it consistance. I do however flip my ribs, not thicker cuts of meat.


----------

